# Wanted - R32 GTR Genuine Nismo N1 spoiler lip



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

As above - if anyone has one for sale or considering selling. Please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You are better off contacting Matty32 I have one of his carbon ones and fits amazingly well. OEM ones rust up inside and become bubbled up. Same for the bonnet lips.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> You are better off contacting Matty32 I have one of his carbon ones and fits amazingly well. OEM ones rust up inside and become bubbled up. Same for the bonnet lips.


Will do, Cheers!


----------

